# Elbows in Rows



## Rocco32 (Jun 23, 2005)

When doing Bent over Rows or other rows, should I be flaring my elbows out or tucking them in?


----------



## GFR (Jun 23, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> When doing Bent over Rows or other rows, should I be flaring my elbows out or tucking them in?


Thats an interesting question, I wonder if anyone here flares their elbows out. I have always tucked them in, seems like a better ROM and a more natural movement. I almost never see anyone flaring their elbows out on a rowing movement.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 23, 2005)

I flare em out, but not completely perp. with my body, because then it would be working the same muscles as the db rows, right?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 23, 2005)

"bicep cold 30.1 inches" 
FOREMAN!!! YOU DID IT!!!


----------



## GFR (Jun 23, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> "bicep cold 30.1 inches"
> FOREMAN!!! YOU DID IT!!!
> 
> :well done:


Thank you F.O.C.B
I might be jumping the gun here, could just be water retention, I will check again Friday to confirm the measurement.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 23, 2005)

or it could be that sarcoplasm hypertrophying...

ROFL!


----------



## GFR (Jun 23, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> or it could be that sarcoplasm hypertrophying...
> 
> ROFL!


That is what I was thinking, I'm not up to date on all this new " ground breaking Physiology" so I will just have take a shot in the dark as how I have made such great gains.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 23, 2005)

Mine aren't completely in (unless I am using an underhand grip) but they are not completely out either.  I like to do them right in the same line of pull that I would bench press.  Just the opposite motion if you know what I mean.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 23, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Mine aren't completely in (unless I am using an underhand grip) but they are not completely out either. I like to do them right in the same line of pull that I would bench press. Just the opposite motion if you know what I mean.


thats what I was trying to get across in my post, im just not near as eloquent as yourself... lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 23, 2005)

Cool, thanks everyone. I think I've been flaring out a bit too far and I just started realizing that today.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 23, 2005)

it isn't bad to flare out.  it just places the row more the transvers plane and you hit your rhomboids and mid traps a little more.  Not bad, just different.


----------



## PTYP (Jun 23, 2005)

I tend to go with the natural motion of the bar im using when doing seated cable rows. For instance, if I used the close grip type handle, then the elbow stay tucked; if however Im using the lat bar on the seated cable row, the elbows will flare. Just my $.02. Now bent over rows, I keep the elbows tucked.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 23, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> it isn't bad to flare out.  it just places the row more the transvers plane and you hit your rhomboids and mid traps a little more.  Not bad, just different.


I'm trying to improve my bench so I just need to focus more on the lats though now correct?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 23, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I'm trying to improve my bench so I just need to focus more on the lats though now correct?




lats, rear delts, lower traps, mid traps.  basically everything that stabalizes your scapula is going to need to be strong.  Do your rows at the same angle of your bench press.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 23, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lats, rear delts, lower traps, mid traps. basically everything that stabalizes your scapula is going to need to be strong. Do your rows at the same angle of your bench press.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 23, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

>


JK...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 23, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lats, rear delts, lower traps, mid traps.  basically everything that stabalizes your scapula is going to need to be strong.  Do your rows at the same angle of your bench press.


Thanks Patrick


----------



## P-funk (Jun 23, 2005)

monkey.....you son of a B##ch........


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 23, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> That is what I was thinking, I'm not up to date on all this new " ground breaking Physiology" so I will just have take a shot in the dark as how I have made such great gains.




You have almost caught up to me...


bicept cold:  33'


----------

